# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > ASP.NET MVC > سوال: عدم نمایش fontawesome درسیستم کاربران

## Iran58

سلام
وقتی برنامه را روی سرور قرار دادم در سیستم کاربران اجرا میکنم
 فونتهای fontawesome کار نمیکند
درصورتیکه روی سیستم خودم بدرستی کارمیکند
Failed to load resource: the server responded with a status of 404 (Not Found)
باید چکارکنم
باتشکر

----------


## سعید کشاورز

سلام. علتش اینه ممکنه توی سرور فایل های css رو bundle کرده باشید و آدرس دهی عوض بشه
باید ببینید الان روی سرور از کدوم آدرس داره میخونه فونت هارو بعدش فایل های فونت رو توی اون آدرس هم کپی کنید 
یه راه دیگه هم اینه توی فایل های css نحوه آدرس دهی رو عوض کنید

----------


## Iran58

سلام
مورد اول را انجام دادم شد
اما مورد دوم را چگونه باید انجام بدهم

bundles.Add(new StyleBundle("~/Content/css").Include(
				"~/Content/fontawesome/css/fontawesome-all.min.css",
				"~/Content/fontawesome/css/fontawesome-all.css"
			));
			
						bundles.Add(new ScriptBundle("~/bundles/fontawesome").Include(
				"~/Scripts/fontawesome.js"
			));

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

1- چرا هر دو ورژن minify شده و نشده فونت ها رو Include کرده اید؟ این طوری CSS دو بار به صفحه اضافه میشه که غیر ضروریه.

2- منظورتون از مورد دوم چیه؟

----------


## Iran58

> 1- چرا هر دو ورژن minify شده و نشده فونت ها رو Include کرده اید؟ این طوری CSS دو بار به صفحه اضافه میشه که غیر ضروریه.
> 
> 2- منظورتون از مورد دوم چیه؟


سلام
چون اول ورژن free هست و دومیش نخسه pro هستش

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

شما اگر نسخه Pro رو در صفحه Include کنید دیگه نیازی به ورژن Free اش ندارید، چون ورژن Pro تمام آیکون های ورژن رایگان رو داخلش داره.

----------


## Iran58

> شما اگر نسخه Pro رو در صفحه Include کنید دیگه نیازی به ورژن Free اش ندارید، چون ورژن Pro تمام آیکون های ورژن رایگان رو داخلش داره.


باسپاس ازجوابتان

----------


## moslem.hady

یه مورد دیگه هم که ممکنه باعث بروز این خطا بشه اینه که mime type برای فونت روی سرور اضافه نشده. باید ttf رو اضافه کنید

----------

